# Dust collection system



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

I have a Jet Vortex Cone Dust Collector 1.5HP 1PH 115/230V 5-Micron Bag Filter and looking to possibly run lines in the garage to it so that I don't have to move it from machine to machine. I think that if I do this I need to get or build some type of separator and then run lines to all the machines. My question right now is what type of separator should I get and what are people using similar to what I currently have?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

A separator is only going to increase drag on your system, so you'll move more air without one. I thought the Vortex was a built in kind of separator??? In any case, if you decide to go ahead with it, be sure to take a look at a shop built Thein separator. You'll save some buck and get great performance from it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's pretty much the same thing as the Harbor Freight version that so many of us LJs have. I'd look at the Thein separator modifications for that DC here on LJs. But the question is legitimate…is a 1.5 hp machine enough to overcome the extra drag of placing a separator into the system?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The other thing to consider is upgrading the 5-micron bag to a Wynn Canister filter. Save your lungs!!!


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Ditto on the Wynn Canister. It will improve the performance, not just in filtration, but because it's more efficient, you get more suction.

The big "drag" in hard piping is avoiding sharp angles and maintaining smooth walls. With 1.5HP you are pretty much limited to 4" pipe. Use 45 degree elbows with a short length of straight pipe instead of 90 degree elbows. For the drops, use Wyes, not T's, and angle them so the wide part is away from the DC. Use blast gates on all drops, and minimize flex hose.

I'd probably plumb my system first, see how it works, and then consider adding a Thein baffle.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I too would add the Wynn canister. I don't think you will need a separator with the Vortex sytstem, however, or a Thein baffle. The Vortex is essentially a copycat of the Thein design and should keep your filter reasonably clear without compromising CFM.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out the Oneida Super Dust Deputy, it's made to retrofit single stage dust collectors like yours.

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD002030&CatId={17F46883-40BB-471E-982F-E5F28583241B}


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont think you need a separator especially because you have the vortex. Defiantly upgrade your bag to a wynn canister. When i had my 5 micron bag, i could see the dust rise out of it with a slight tap. Also, I would suggest mounting the motor and impeller to the wall at the same height as your pipe and running a hose to your bags. That way, you dont have that large drop to the floor for the impeller. I would also suggest putting your DC outside. The difference is unbelievable. No noise!!!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, yeah Jet's version has a Vortex cone that works as a separator. Otherwise, it's the same unit as the HF…interesting that DIY-ing such a cone is easy to do, so I'll have to do that for mine.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

So it looks like I should just keep this mobile in my shop and upgrade to a canister?


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

no, upgrade to a canister AND run a system. The canister will add suction to the system and will also make for cleaner air.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hardly ever see one of these threads go for 11 exchanges before someone drags out Bill Pentz.

The separator is good to beep big chunks or screws from going through the fan.
It is also good to help reduce the frequency of empting the bag on the collector.
If you have a jointer or planer, a separator next to the machine will help reduce the volume of shavings going through the pipes and the potential to plug up.

Otherwise the separator does add a drag on the system in terms of static presure. Long pipe runs also add drag as does a lot of flex. So It's not one answer fits all.

The change of the bag to a cartridge filter reduces drag and removes more of the most harmful dust so it's generally a win/win.

Sorry if I just repeated some other posts; had to go wait on a customer and was delayed getting this posted.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the help. I had been looking at other topics on it but had not seen anything with the vortex.


----------

